# ATO from Avast Marine



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got my first ATO in a 5 years, thanks to Fesso Clown Recommendations 
Was always using gravity systems, because there were no space limitations. Now must get ATO.
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/Top-off-Kit

I am so impressed with simplicity, but it is not cheap with the current rate. Paid $140 CAN all in. (pump is not included)
Tub is attached to the magnet (not pictured) and going in the water. At the moment water rising it build pressure in the tub and it cuts relay, which stops the pump. No moving pats at all.
this is also digital option and additional float valve could be added
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05082_zps7db20314.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am glad you like it Greg, it is the best ATO on the market IMO. Mine has been working flawlessly for 2.5 years.

There is nothing to break or jam. It can come wired for Apex or RK or RA but I recommend the stand alone version in case you want to use it without a controller or if you ever change controllers (I did and was glad I made that choice)

The pressure tube goes into a really nice holder that also has room for a temp or PH probe and also a space for your RO tube, it really is a nice mount!

IT has an optional secondary float valve that I never installed, didn't feel the need to.










Avast really is one of my favourite companies! Their "you build" skimmer kit is awesome!


----------

